# Black Residue on Power Plug Prong After Spark



## NoviceTechie

Hi,

I have a rather odd set of questions:

One of my power adapter's end plugs (the area around the prong) sparked when I plugged it into a public outlet.

It's been a few weeks and the adapter is still working. 

However, I noticed the prongs were blackened, or had black residue on them.

Do you think it's still safe to use the adapter? What do you think the black residue, or blacked prongs mean? 

Thanks for your input


----------



## DBCooper

Hi there,

When you get a chance, please take a picture of the issue and post it here. I recommend replacing the power adapter's end plug for safety/hazard concerns.

Is this power adapter you're using for a desktop/laptop computer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Plugging something slowly into an outlet can sometimes cause a spark, it happened with all sorts of electronics. A spark can ark to the other prong or it could be burning off dust.

The black marks you are seeing are most likely burn marks on the prong. It _shouldn't_ cause harm, but it wouldn't hurt to replace it.


----------



## NoviceTechie

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Plugging something slowly into an outlet can sometimes cause a spark, it happened with all sorts of electronics. A spark can ark to the other prong or it could be burning off dust.
> 
> The black marks you are seeing are most likely burn marks on the prong. It _shouldn't_ cause harm, but it wouldn't hurt to replace it.


Thank you, DBCooper and Masterchiefxx17.

I would love to replace the power adapter, but thought I might be overreacting. I had initially thought the black mark's were just a result of the arc'ing, and they were just debris burning off.

If I had more funds, I'd definitely replace them. But they do seem to be working without causing any intermittent issues.


----------



## WereBo

Hi NoviceTechie :wave:

Although it's likely to be perfectly safe using the plug, the burned/blackened area can create an electrical resistance, which can cause the plug to get hot.

Simply use a piece of fine or extra fine emery-paper/sand-paper on the blackened areas to get it back to clean metal, though the metal itself might be slightly discoloured underneath the deposits, that's OK as long as most/all of the sooty deposits have gone :wink:


----------



## NoviceTechie

WereBo said:


> Hi NoviceTechie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's likely to be perfectly safe using the plug, the burned/blackened area can create an electrical resistance, which can cause the plug to get hot.
> 
> Simply use a piece of fine or extra fine emery-paper/sand-paper on the blackened areas to get it back to clean metal, though the metal itself might be slightly discoloured underneath the deposits, that's OK as long as most/all of the sooty deposits have gone



Oh that's good news and advice. I'll make sure to clean the affected metal. 
Thank you, WereBo!


----------



## WereBo

Y' welcome :smile:


----------

